
Saudi-Russia oil war is a game theory masterstroke - tren-hard
https://www.ft.com/content/1da60fa2-3d63-439e-abd4-1391a2047972
======
tren-hard
non-paywall link: [http://archive.today/G8h3v](http://archive.today/G8h3v)

